# Potty Train Fox



## Fox the dog (Feb 27, 2008)

PRAISE THE LORD number 1 is completely doing outside not doing in the house as far as I 
can tell that is .Problem arriving is number 2 ( poop ) . At least now same area doing it in.
But not catching fox in the act of doing it . I work doing the day . So fox alone doing the
day time . But I do let out before I go to work and right when I get home from work . I
prefer fox to do both of his duties outside not inside my house if be possible at all . Open
for suggestions on how to resolve this problem with FOX


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

You, me, and a hundred other members.. lol check the other threads, its been told over and over, but I would be more than happy to help another member  

Can you describe more details? 
Does he poop when you walk him? What do you clean up the poop with?

..We deff need a cute pic 

..What about potty pads? do you crate him?


----------



## Fox the dog (Feb 27, 2008)

I am thinking about going to potty pads since basically doing poop in same area now for me now . I work all day so home alone basically . But sure prefer for FOX to do all these type of duties outside not inside my house.
Looking for ways for this to become possible for FOX .


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

How old is fox? Do you have a crate?


----------



## Fox the dog (Feb 27, 2008)

RonE said:


> How old is fox? Do you have a crate?


Fox is about 2 years old and due to me being locked up unjustly in my life . Bars on the window etc ... Crate training personaly will not work for me .
Went to Pet Smart today to get fox a bone and what I described though potty pads would'nt work either for FOX .


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Get an Ex Pen then, and confine him to ONE area, and line that entire area with papers or Pads. 

Why wouldn't a crate work for him? I am having a hard time following your reasoning "bars on the windows?" He doesn't view bars on the window the same way you do...he certainly wouldn't veiw a crate the same way you would. Either way, if you can't confine him to one spot, I highly doubt you will EVER get him successfully potty trained...

When you are home with him, and you take him outdoors and he doesn't go potty outside, he would go back to his 'crate' or ex pen; he would learn that only pottying outdoors gets him free time in the house from now on...teaching him to go potty outdoors, like you want him to. It will take persistance though, because you would be tempted to let him out of his 'spot', and that can set him up for failure; and the more he fails, the longer he takes to potty train.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I agree with the above. Fox is a dog, and if a dog is properly trained to the crate, it becomes their den - a safe and positive place. A dog will also not soil its den if it can help it, so it makes a great potty training tool.

Dogs and humans are very different.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mods. please delete this troll's post.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

doggone6 said:


> Mods. please delete this troll's post.


Thanks for the suggestion but being unimaginably ignorant about dogs, and forums, doesn't make someone a troll.

If you have a real concern about a post, use the report function.


----------

